# help with red eyed tree frog



## kissa92 (May 13, 2018)

I had bought two red eyed tree frogs back in April of 2018. I noticed this week that one of the tree frogs was having trouble with his back legs. He was in the water bowl at the time, so I nudged him out. He climbed onto the glass with his front two legs, but his back legs just hung down and his feet looked like they were curled in. During the middle of the night, he eventually went back to the water bowl and he looked interested in the crickets but moved wobbly. The next morning he was asleep on top of his tree stump (he usually sleeps on the walls of the tank). His legs still didn't look right (they were spread out) At night he woke up and I tried checking on him on and off for an hour before I went to bed. He stayed on the log the entire time, but it looked like he was shedding on his back legs and eating it. I had tried putting the crickets in a container, but they had not been eaten so they just might not be used to eating that way. This morning the frog was asleep, still on top of the log (his legs weren't spread out, but they weren't tucked under his body like usual). A few weeks ago I had noticed one of the tree frogs was having trouble moving around (probably the same one as now) and he had fallen onto his back and I had helped him back up onto the log. But I hadn't noticed him having any other problems until just this week.

The two frogs are in a 12x12x18 terrarium. The temperature is usually around 77-78 degrees F according to the digital thermometer. I spray the tank down usually at night. I haven't been keeping a close eye on the hygrometer, but in the past few days I've noticed that when I spray the tank down the hygrometer will read somewhere between 80-90%, but within a few hours it has decreased significantly. This morning it was around seventy some percent I sprayed the tank down just a little to try and keep my unwell frog moist and within 4 hours it was down to 50%, so I sprayed it only a little bit because the substrate feels moist. I'm using the all living things digital thermometer/hygrometer (I'm not sure how accurate these are). I keep a small dish of water for them to soak in, I use the reptisun uvb 5.0 bulb for lighting and I have it on a 12hr on/ 12 hr off cycle. Inside the terrarium I use the Josh's frogs false bottom, then the zilla jungle mix, then New Zealand sphagnum moss, and then magnolia leaf litter. In the substrate there are isopods and springtales. There used to be live plants, but they all died except for one so I have mostly fake plants in the terrarium. I buy the Bugco crickets that come in a box and put about 10 crickets in the terrarium each night, but it is hard to tell how much is being eater since there are 2 frogs (and some of the crickets somehow escape the tank).

Does anyone have any thoughts on what could be wrong or have experienced this before. I live in Delaware and there aren't really any vets that does exotic pets. There is one about an hour from my house but they said they have seen only a limited number of red eyed tree frogs in the past. I really would hate to cause my frog a lot of stress and bring him to this vet and they not really know what they're doing. If there is anything I could do for him at home first I would love to try it, but I don't want to keep waiting and for him to get worse. I'm just really torn. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. If you need anymore info just let me know and I have attached some picture. I tried to be as detailed as possible.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't see that you've mentioned what you dust the crickets with. What supplement dust do you use, and how often do you use it?


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

That frog needs a vet soon. It could very well be a nutrient deficiency, but it's hard to tell and diagnosing over the internet is never a good idea. So I won't even hazard a guess, except that it might not make it long without care. 
Sorry.


----------



## S&H (Aug 31, 2011)

Were you able to find a vet, and did this frog pull through?


----------

